# Gel Cooling Mats for Pet Carriers



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone own a gel cooling mats for pet carriers? If so, does it work? Do you mind sharing the link of where you got the cooling mat?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

When marina had a shih tzu, we had this one
Amazon.com: Canine Cooler Small Pet Bed-Aqua Pad: Pet Supplies

It worked pretty well, was definitely cooler and I don't regret buying it. I think it would be too big for a 100 crate though. i used it on my ring side table


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have two that I use in very hot weather. They are the kind you get wet for 15 minutes then let sit for an hour. They work great!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ok Heres a Lesson learned tonight. Nice new item.*
*Is there anything they dont make?*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I have been searching for this for a very long time!!! they do not sell it here in canada at all!!! This would be perfect for Babinka as I need to keep her as cool as I can!!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I found something that would fit inside the pet carrier purse. I just ordered it so I will let you all know if it works well or not. Here is what I just ordered:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I received the Petiq Dog Cooling Mat Size S and tried it. Although it does seem to stay a little bit cooler than your body temperture, it doesn't seem to stay cool for long. I am not sure if it's this particular brand that doesn't work well or if this type of product just doesn't really work all that well. I tried putting it in the freezer and while it defrosts, I guess it stays cool for some time. It's not quite hot here yet but when it is, I will try freezing it and putting a towel on top of it inside the carrier purse to see how well it cools my M&M's. Let me know if you any of you are interested in me updating this when it gets hot. If no one response then I take it no one is interested and won't post anymore on this subject. Thanks.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have the Jaraden pet carrier cool mat and it keeps my girls cool. You don't have to wet it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

